# Orlando Mass Shooting



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Fox News is reporting 20 dead, 42 wounded in a gay night club. The shooter was killed by police SWAT team, and is tentatively believed to have Islamic terrorist ideological leanings.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

50 dead and over 50 injured.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

This is terrible and sad we're sitting on ticking time bombs in many places right here.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Interesting that he was a registered *DEMOCRAT.*


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

desertman said:


> Interesting that he was a registered *DEMOCRAT.*


Please don't start that already. SMH


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

muckaleewarrior said:


> Please don't start that already. SMH


Oh I will start it already. Care to guess who he voted for? Or had this not happened who he would be voting for and supporting this fall? Interesting that the Democrats will be the first ones out there screaming for more controls over us after one of their own commits a horrendous act of mass murder. Just like operation "Fast and Furious" it would not surprise me in the least that they orchestrate these things in order to further their agenda of abolishing the 2nd Amendment and "Constitutional Law". The end justifies the means. Nothing is beneath them in their quest for power and the enslavement of the American people to their sordid agenda.

They're always quick to blame the NRA and the lawful possession of firearms for every act of mass murder ever committed on our soil. So you're God damn right I'll start blaming them as just about every other mass murderer in this country has been a Democrat or had Democratic leanings. I'll bet the Black Militant in Chief will be quick to blame the easy access to guns in this country rather than on radical Islam as in this particular case and in San Bernardino. The same administration that is still accepting Syrian refugees who are overwhelmingly young males who they can't even properly vet.

The FBI and homeland security already had this monster on their radar screen but chose to do nothing. Political correctness run amok or they just didn't want to offend the radical Jihadist's in our midst? The Democrats answer to all of this will be to punish all of us for the acts committed by one of them by banning our lawful possessions with criminal penalties intact. Get your freakin' head out of the sand! Wake up and realize what's going on in this country. We are losing our "Constitutional Republic". Yet some people really don't give a damn.



> THE LIST:
> - Nidal Hasan - Ft Hood Shooter: Reg*istered Democrat and Muslim.
> - Aaron Alexis, Navy Yard shooter - black liberal/Obama voter
> - Seung-Hui Cho - Virginia Tech shooter: Wrote hate mail to President Bush and to his staff, registered Democrat.
> ...





> Our ruling
> 
> Cruz said, "Here's the simple and undeniable fact: The overwhelming majority of violent criminals are Democrats."
> 
> Research cited by the Cruz campaign supports the claim that, in at least three states, felons released from prison go on to register as Democrats at a disproportionately high rate following their release.--http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2015/dec/01/ted-cruz/are-overwhelming-majority-violent-criminals-democr/


Democrats: The party of criminals and felons who at the same time wish to disarm the innocent. The inmates have definitely taken over the asylum.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks for adding more of the same ole garbage to this thread. I knew you would.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

muckaleewarrior said:


> Thanks for adding more of the same ole garbage to this thread. I knew you would.


You're quite welcome! I'm glad to oblige.


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

He called 911 and pledged his allegiance to ISIS before the shooting, giving his name. He didn't mention that he was a democrat. Now lock this thread before it gets out of hand.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

It already has, he's already in here:


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I was surprised to listen to BO talking about the event around 1 this afternoon. Surprisingly he only made one reference to a weapon designed to do nothing other than mass killings, but the "more gun control" theme is going to creep into this pretty soon. I would expect him to call for a ban on AR15's and similar "assault style weapons". It's coming, so get ready.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Bobshouse said:


> He called 911 and pledged his allegiance to ISIS before the shooting, giving his name. He didn't mention that he was a democrat. *Now lock this thread before it gets out of hand.*


Good idea! You object to someone's comments so let's abolish their 1st Amendment rights as well. No he didn't mention he was a Democrat. It was reported both on CNN and Fox. 


> Online records show he was a registered Democrat.--www.yahoo.com/news/know-omar-mateen-suspected-orlando-000000893.html


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> I was surprised to listen to BO talking about the event around 1 this afternoon. Surprisingly he only made one reference to a weapon designed to do nothing other than mass killings, but the "more gun control" theme is going to creep into this pretty soon. I would expect him to call for a ban on AR15's and similar "assault style weapons". *It's coming, so get ready.*


Of course it is. I suspect that the sale of those weapons and high capacity magazines will go flying off the shelf by those who've never owned them before. Hopefully they will join the NRA or some other pro gun organization to help preserve the 2nd Amendment and "Constitutional Law". Most importantly they go out and vote against any and all Democrats from dog catcher on up. Today's dog catcher could become a future senator, congressman, state legislator, governor or even POTUS. Who would have ever thought that a Black Militant/Community organizer/student of Alinsky could ever become leader of the free world?

If we are so willing to relinquish our civil liberties at the hands of terrorist's or those intent on mass murder, then they've already won.



> "But to ban guns because criminals use them is to tell the innocent and law-abiding that their rights and liberties depend not on their own conduct, but on the conduct of the guilty and the lawless, and that the law will permit them to have only such rights and liberties as the lawless will allow. &#8230; For society does not control crime, ever, by forcing the law-abiding to accommodate themselves to the expected behavior of criminals.  Society controls crime by forcing the criminals to accommodate themselves to the expected behavior of the law-abiding." Jeff Snyder


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> Of course it is. I suspect that the sale of those weapons and high capacity magazines will go flying off the shelf by those who've never owned them before. Hopefully they will join the NRA or some other pro gun organization to help preserve the 2nd Amendment and "Constitutional Law". If we are so willing to relinquish our civil liberties at the hands of terrorist's or those intent on mass murder, then they've already won.


My point exactly. We need more legislation designed to enable law abiding Americans to be able to defend themselves. The police, FBI can not prevent these terrorist acts. The only possible way people can survive is to be able to defend ourselves, not to be made defenseless.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

muckaleewarrior said:


> It already has, he's already in here:
> 
> View attachment 2489


Indeed I am! And here to stay. Wherever Liberalism/Progressivism/Socialism the Democratic Party rears it's ugly head. Funny, but you haven't disputed anything I've posted?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> My point exactly. We need more legislation designed to enable law abiding Americans to be able to defend themselves. The police, FBI can not prevent these terrorist acts. The only possible way people can survive is to be able to defend ourselves, not to be made defenseless.


You've made my day "RK"!

Realistically, and judging from many of the comments regarding this latest atrocity. People are not going to easily give up on that. Hopefully those that have traditionally not been on our side in particular the Gay and LGBT community will join forces with us with the understanding that the government can not now or ever will be able to guarantee their safety. There is one group that I know of "Pink Pistols" that I would urge them to support. Every law abiding American regardless of race, color or creed is entitled to the same basic civil rights. Civil rights that so many that are in government are all too willing to abolish in the name of the "common good". Unfortunately government is composed of nothing more than ruthless politicians, and petty little tyrants eagerly willing to exert power and control over the masses. I can't for the life of me understand why so many are so willing to place their faith and trust in them to do the right things? Most importantly to preserve life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness and to uphold, defend and protect the Constitution of which they are sworn. All of it, in it's entirety, even the parts they don't like. It is what it is. LIVE WITH IT! The main reason why I'm so vehemently opposed to the Democratic Party.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

desertman said:


> Indeed I am! And here to stay. Wherever Liberalism/Progressivism/Socialism the Democratic Party rears it's ugly head. Funny, but *you haven't disputed anything I've posted*?


I don't care what you post. There are posters like you all over social media. Have at it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Most Gays ,, if not all , don't carry guns. It's the utopian mind set


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

muckaleewarrior said:


> I don't care what you post. *There are posters like you all over social media.* Have at it.


Well I thank God for that, and the feeling is mutual! You still can't dispute anything I've posted? No counter argument whatsoever to support your position. Whatever that may be? Go ahead have at it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Most Gays ,, if not all , don't carry guns. *It's the utopian mind set*


Hopefully that will change.

Indeed it is, as history has proven there is no utopian society. Not even here, however we have the highest standard of living throughout the world. How long we can keep it that way is anyone's guess? The founders of this nation warned us of what enslavement to a tyrannical form of government could be. Hence, we have a Constitution and Bill of Rights that are enshrined in it, in order to constrain governmental abuse and petty vindictive little tyrants. It has served us well since 1789 when it came into force.

It's amazing that there are so many people that are so willing to give that up in the quest for utopia. All they have to do is learn about the rise of the Third Reich, Stalin, Mao, Pol Pot, Castro, Chavez etc. all who have promised a utopian society only to provide enslavement, hopelessness, abject poverty and despair for the millions who live under it. That is for all except those who rule over them. I'd never want to see the United States become like that not while I'm still alive or for future generations. But I'm afraid we are heading in that direction each time there is a Democratic administration aided and abetted by spineless RINO Republicans whose only interest is maintaining political power.

Gun control in the name of public safety is only being used as an excuse to abolish the only means the people have to revolt. Those who have committed themselves to a life of crime or terrorism will never abide by it. Neither you nor I or the millions of lawful gun owners with the exception of a very few will ever use their guns to harm another human being. One has to seriously question the nefarious purpose of those who wish to abolish the 2nd Amendment and Constitutional Law. The Democratic Party being the #1 offender. They believe in a "living breathing" Constitution designed to suit their needs and agenda at any given time. If they can't do it legislatively they'll do it from the bench.


----------



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

“The Constitution shall never be construed... to prevent the people of the United States who are peaceable citizens from keeping their own arms”— Samuel Adams


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The News media has been ticking me off all day with their coverage. First off it was 50 people killed. He was an Islamic terrorist a very few actual facts mostly opinions from former experts an opportunist pushing agendas for their own sake or pocketbook. The big racist. phobic, haters that are stepping up to help total strangers community gets some mention. Bottom line is EVIL raise up and took 50 lives so far and harmed many others.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

contrary to our"potus",hilery and most demoncrats opinions-- we are AT WAR with muslum radicals .. PROFILING an enemy is not a BAD thing. The Muslum community never polices itself. The shooter was outright a radical. No one outed him. This stuff is just beginning and we need to learn how to stop as many of these attacks as we can. Work with Israel. They are good at this kind of thing 

This guy mad e comments( in the past) bad enough for the inept FBI to deal with him. Yet he was passed for a carry permit and as a security guard.=Intelligence failures all the way. yet the antigun idiots and the demoncrat "leaders" will not waste this opportunity or any other to further their BS agenda to disarm the public. WE are not the problem. The constant flow of illegals muslums across our borders + radicalizing native born Muslums IS the issue(along with a total lack of any kind of a mental health system). + black markets who sell guns to anyone.OBVIOUSLY gun control is legal citizen control not an attempt to cut crime and save lives. Ct Gov and resident dufus Dan Malloon state d this in the past election" Gun control is NOT to deter crime or prevent another Newtown..it is to prevent the citizens from resisting the government" do es that sound like they care about our lives?

these anti gunners always come after us because they follow "leaders" with a hidden agenda and believe what they are fed by the anti gun owned media(1%ers). Only a truly insane person keeps doing the same thing over and over( gun control) and thinks the results will be different. do they really believe gun control works? really?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

boatdoc173 said:


> contrary to our"potus",hilery and most demoncrats opinions-- *we are AT WAR with muslum radicals* .. PROFILING an enemy is not a BAD thing. The Muslum community never polices itself. The shooter was outright a radical. No one outed him. This stuff is just beginning and we need to learn how to stop as many of these attacks as we can. Work with Israel. They are good at this kind of thing
> 
> This guy mad e comments( in the past) bad enough for the inept FBI to deal with him. Yet he was passed for a carry permit and as a security guard.=Intelligence failures all the way. yet the antigun idiots and the demoncrat "leaders" will not waste this opportunity or any other to further their BS agenda to disarm the public. WE are not the problem. The constant flow of illegals muslums across our borders + radicalizing native born Muslums IS the issue(along with a total lack of any kind of a mental health system). + black markets who sell guns to anyone.OBVIOUSLY gun control is legal citizen control not an attempt to cut crime and save lives. Ct Gov and resident dufus Dan Malloon state d this in the past election" Gun control is NOT to deter crime or prevent another Newtown..it is to prevent the citizens from resisting the government" do es that sound like they care about our lives?
> 
> these anti gunners always come after us because they follow "leaders" with a hidden agenda and believe what they are fed by the anti gun owned media(1%ers). Only a truly insane person keeps doing the same thing over and over( gun control) and thinks the results will be different. do they really believe gun control works? really?


Indeed we are. Yet Democrats are at war with those of us who support the 2nd Amendment and Constitutional Law. They know full well that any type of gun control will never work. That's not what their motivation is. Their motivation is to enslave us, making us all dependent on a government of which they control. It's all about controlling the masses and silencing dissent, it's no more complicated than that. They mock, they ridicule, they denigrate anyone who questions their motivations and agenda. While providing no cognitive argument of their own to support their beliefs. They call for tolerance and civility, while they are anything but. They think that we are all stupid and gullible, while they are far superior and more intellectual than we are. They feel that they have the right to be our masters and that we are incapable of taking care of ourselves. We need them to show us the errors of our ways. They are nothing more than a bunch of elitist authoritarian swines.

The other issue is that we have become a Balkanized nation where there is no incentive for foreigners both legal and in particular illegal to assimilate into our culture, tradition and beliefs. It should be one nation, one language, one people regardless of race color or creed. What ever happened to the concept of "E Pluribus Unum"? Out of many one. We've lost that and now we're paying the price.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> They think that we are all stupid and gullible, while they are far superior and more intellectual than we are. They feel that they have the right to be our masters and that we are incapable of taking care of ourselves. We need them to show us the errors of our ways. They are nothing more than a bunch of elitist authoritarian swines.


That sums up the basic problem with liberals in general. They all believe they know the best way for everyone to be, and since most people do not willingly submit to control, the government has to create laws which allow the leftist agenda to flourish. By doing so, the government eventually becomes the antithesis of "freedom".


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

boatdoc173 said:


> ......... Yet he was passed for a carry permit and as a security guard.=Intelligence failures all the way. .....


Seems this is the most obvious failure. I mean think about it. This guy went trough several hoops and still was cleared.
More laws?? 
Bull.

How about:

More discussion about what info is needed. 
Definition of terms. 
What constitutes a hate crime verses a legitimate counter opinion? 
What about whistle blowers, or those with protected health information who should notify law enforcement?
How about Automatic reporting of PFA, or Doctor reporting serious questionable mental state ...
.....Maybe some individuals merit a probation period of 1-5 years.

... but then the authorities did not take away a drivers license from an 80+ year-old stroke victim.........[PoA did grab the keys asap!]

And then there is the capriciousness or political bias of those who decide. Not a good thing at all.

Or maybe we should set neutral criteria that establishes a ..... hold on...... dare I say it?...

..... a Pro f i l e.

That police departments can make a mistake, and a poor cop fails, especially under situations of high duress, is something for special investigators, and we may find hiring errors in the process,

But when security companies employ individuals like these..... notice how long it too for MSM to dig up background on the shooter? ... something is seriously broke.


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

All these stories posted by Microsoft and they won't let anyone comment.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Trump had a some very good points today.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Trump had a some very good points today.


I'll second that! I was never a fan of Trump but was going to vote for him anyway as the alternative would be an absolute disaster. Now I'm beginning to warm up to him. For the first time and by the tone of his speech, I believe that he actually means and believes what he said. He hit the nail right on the head and sounded passionate in what he wanted for this country. I do for the first time believe that he is truly pissed off at the direction this country is headed and found myself rubbing my hands with glee as he spoke.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Bobshouse said:


> All these stories posted by Microsoft and they won't let anyone comment.


If you mean "Yahoo"? Of course they won't as it doesn't suit their agenda. Propaganda is the most affective tool of those who support tyranny.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

It's time to quit being "namby Pamby" about the terrorist threat. It doesn't matter what you call it, there are people in this world who hate America and everything it stands for. We need to be able to defend ourselves and our families against these threats and eventually, we will remove them from the world stage. And if that means closing our borders to immigration from some questionable areas, so be it.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

just because you have a problem with the way someone lives gives you no right to kill them. gay, straight we are all human. R.I.P


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

faststang90 said:


> just because you have a problem with the way someone lives gives you no right to kill them. gay, straight we are all human. R.I.P


Which is tha basic problem with "perverted Islam". It does not preach tolerance. Every other major religion in the world does, except Radical Islam.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

RK3369 said:


> Which is tha basic problem with "perverted Islam". It does not preach tolerance. Every other major religion in the world does, except Radical Islam.


Islam needs no adjectives.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Profiling has been around for hundreds, if not thousands of years. It has served us well in many ways. 

Yes, it can and does get abused to some degree, but not to the point that we need to do away with it. 

We all profile whether or not we are even aware of it. It is a natural survival instinct and is inherent within us all.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

What he said *↑↑↑↑↑↑↑*...............


----------

